# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  muscle cramps when flexing??

## Pumped97

ok .. I get cramps/spasm whenever I flex Hard

example: when I flex my bi's, arm is at a 120 degree angle and I give it a good hard flex, I won't be able to hold it more than 3 secs before it starts cramping up.. and If I hold it flexing, for a bit longer with standing the pain and when I release my flex but still have my arm arc'd at 120 my bi's will stay pumped/hard for a bit (sometimes it'll pulsate/jitter a bit) before going back to normal tension.

basically I can cramp up all my muscles tri's pec's etc,.

it's kinda neat but is it normal??.. all of my buddy's think i'm weird hahah

----------


## yellows2k

Are u drinking enough water?

----------


## Yung Wun

your taurine levels might be low 
or your just not drinking enuff water

----------


## Pumped97

I'm pretty sure I get enough water I drink at least 2 liters of water minimum not including coffee, milk etc,..

----------


## painintheazz

> _Originally posted by Pumped97_ 
> *I'm pretty sure I get enough water I drink at least 2 liters of water minimum not including coffee, milk etc,..*


2 Liters is only 64oz. Athletes or people that train in general need AT LEAST a gallon a day, 128oz. This level will need to be increased if you do cardio, and esp. if you have a very high protein intake. Don't count milk, water in protein shakes or anything like that. The only thing you should count is straight water or zero calorie drink mixes. Once it has calories in it your body will treat it a little differently.

Pain

----------


## CrazyRussian

yeah, drink a gallon.

----------


## orto

Try to solve this with magnesium. For first day 300 mg and then for week 150 mg/day. Works for me.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Water......drink more like pain said.

----------


## big daddy k de

Might want to take vitimins and chug down the H20

----------


## oxxomxxo

Hey guys, i know this thread is old, but was there a definitive answer to fix this problem? i have the same problem, and Ive been to numerous doctors but have come up short on solutions. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Hey guys, i know this thread is old, but was there a definitive answer to fix this problem? i have the same problem, and Ive been to numerous doctors but have come up short on solutions. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


How much water are you drinking per day?

----------


## mario_ps2

I'm taking one pill of potassium with plenty of water without any ta-urine and I have not had any cramps or back pumps like other times.

I Believe that potassium pills have made the difference in my opinion!!! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## oxxomxxo

im drinking about 2-3L of water a day. I also take mens one a day vitamin.

----------


## wowwow

I have been having the same isues, it got to the point that if i even yawned the muscles in my neck spasm, i got charlie horses daily. i increased my water intake and started taking 500mg a day magnesium. it seemed to help a bit but be warned magnesium will give you the shits if over dosed. I still dont know what was causing it if i had to geuss i would say that clen has something to do with it.

----------


## oxxomxxo

Yeah, I dont know, but have any of you with this problem had surgery in the upper portion of your body? Other than that, the only common thing is we all work out. Ive been to many MD's but no one has been able to tell me what it is. Currently i'm going to PT and they say its probaby related to nerve impingement, caused by posture. So as of right now, that seems right, but i still dont know. If anyone has any input, please do share. Thanks.

----------


## Skyler

Water, water, water.
If you are drinking any less than a gallon of pure water, you are wrong. 
When i was on active duty, they made us drink 2-3 gallons a day. It seemed like too much at first, but you know what? I started noticing that so many chronic problems i have always had went away. I felt cleaner, healthier, got super vascular, etc. I realized I had always underestimated just how well my body would function when given enough water. 
Oh, and for the guy who said "not counting coffee", I hope that was some sort of typo, because coffee not only doesn't count as a source of water, it actually dehydrates you because of the caffeine. So the more coffee you drink, the more water you need JUST TO EVEN OUT the dehydration caused by the caffeine. 

If i have any less than a gallon of water a day, I notice little problems and discomforts. The more water I drink, the healthier I feel and the better i function. 

Water is a fundamental building block of all life on Earth, do not under estimate it.

----------


## oxxomxxo

I understand water as being essential, but for the people with muscle cramps, are you guys getting tingling fingers or anything abnormal when holding ur hands straight in the air?

----------


## jeanyes

So I noticed that everyone said water, some said potassium and some said magnesium. They are all right, your body needs certain concentrations for all of those when creating energy in the mitochondria in your muscle cells. In order to make atp or "energy" you need certain ions both negative and positive. These ions are called "electrolytes" and athletes burn through water and electrolytes much faster than average people. Some of the common ones that you could be lacking are magnesium, potassium, calcium, sodium, chloride, zinc etc. Also you probably need water as well. We all have different genetics so it is difficult to tell which one of these you are lacking specifically, you will have to find this out yourself.

----------

